# Ideas from the left



## Multi Sport (Jul 14, 2018)

https://www.dailysignal.com/2018/07/12/msnbc-host-suggests-supreme-court-justices-should-rule-based-on-poll-numbers/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=tds-fb


Compliments of the left...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> https://www.dailysignal.com/2018/07/12/msnbc-host-suggests-supreme-court-justices-should-rule-based-on-poll-numbers/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=tds-fb
> 
> 
> Compliments of the left...


Maybe these never trumpers should be thankful Hillary isn't picking Supremes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2018)

As if libs had nothing better to do...

https://m.washingtontimes.com/multimedia/collection/13-things-liberals-want-to-ban/?page=7


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 7, 2018)

Talk about hypocrisy.  Then again maybe the idea of being a hypocrite has been mastered by the left.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-08-05/twitter-suspends-black-conservative-changing-nyt-bigots-tweets-white-jewish-and


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Talk about hypocrisy.  Then again maybe the idea of being a hypocrite has been mastered by the left.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-08-05/twitter-suspends-black-conservative-changing-nyt-bigots-tweets-white-jewish-and


Sunlight is the best disenfectant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

I didn't think the Dems could get any worse.
She'll fit right in.

WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez Is Asked How America Will Pay For Her Socialist Dreams. Guess How Much Information She Has In Her Head.
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/34193/watch-ocasio-cortez-asked-how-america-will-pay-her-hank-berrien?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi7vufttt3cAhVJrVkKHXoKBA0QqUMwAHoECAcQBQ&usg=AOvVaw37fl6dDwvYrJeZRS-GfX7g&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

*Cortez strikes out: All endorsed candidates lose primaries...*

_*Left-wing insurgency hits wall...*_


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 8, 2018)

At first I thought this was a joke but leave it to the hacks in San Francisco to come up with this idiotic idea. 

When will the lunacy end...


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/san-francisco-looks-to-ban-free-lunch-at-tech-companies/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> At first I thought this was a joke but leave it to the hacks in San Francisco to come up with this idiotic idea.
> 
> When will the lunacy end...
> 
> ...


The need to put a fence around SF, lock it and throw away the key.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 8, 2018)

I think this is a rising star for libs:

Meet Sarah Jeong from the NY Times.

If your a white male she wants your nuts, on a platter.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2018)

*Democratic Ideas = Contemplation of Crimes*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 14, 2018)

60/243 is 100%. Compliments of Espola...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 15, 2018)

This guy nails this idea from the left to the outhouse floor. 


https://www.crtv.com/video/ep-222--dear-nyt-white-guilt-is-a-myth-get-over-it--white-house-brief


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> https://www.dailysignal.com/2018/07/12/msnbc-host-suggests-supreme-court-justices-should-rule-based-on-poll-numbers/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=tds-fb
> 
> 
> Compliments of the left...


Brain damaged goods...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 16, 2018)

I love cycling, especially Mountain Biking. But to ride my bike around the world, probably not. To ride my bike through ISIS territory? That's just another bad idea... 

https://www.pluralist.com/posts/1824-millennial-couple-bikes-near-isis-territory-to-prove-humans-are-kind-and-gets-killed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I love cycling, especially Mountain Biking. But to ride my bike around the world, probably not. To ride my bike through ISIS territory? That's just another bad idea...
> 
> https://www.pluralist.com/posts/1824-millennial-couple-bikes-near-isis-territory-to-prove-humans-are-kind-and-gets-killed


Crazy idealists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I think this is a rising star for libs:
> 
> Meet Sarah Jeong from the NY Times.
> 
> If your a white male she wants your nuts, on a platter.


She just doesn't know me.
If she did, this issue would be no more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Crazy idealists.


Dead idealists.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 17, 2018)

So one guy who was interviewed said he should be safe because he pays so much in taxes. Problem is he is not safe. I wonder where he got that idea from?

Another lady is saying that the burglaries in the Newport Beach area are being done by construction workers. You mean the construction industry that is populated with "undocumented immigrants?"


https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/08/15/crime-wave-concerns-in-newport-beach/


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*Democrats have NO good ideas,  just crime and corruption....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow.. I think Liz Warren has hot a new low, and for her that's hard to do.




















Back to Videos
*Sen. Warren to Tibbetts Family: "This Is Hard" But We "Need" To Focus On "Real Problems" Like Family Separation*
Ian Schwartz 
On Date August 22, 2018





















Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.) weighed in on Mollie Tibbetts, an Iowa girl murdered by an illegal immigrant, in an interview Wednesday. Warren gave her sympathies to the family but quickly changed the subject to the broader immigration reform. The Senator said she was "so sorry" for the family, but they "need" to "focus" on where the "real problems are" in the immigration system, such as the child separation policy at the border.

Symone Sanders, former spokeswoman for Bernie Sanders' presidential campaign, wrote in a Twitter missive that Tibbets lost her life due to "toxic masculinity." Tweets below.

*(UPDATE BELOW: Angel Mom Tells Elizabeth Warren To Stop Lying)*









JOHN BERMAN, CNN HOST: I want to get one last question in here because it is a story, a very important story in the news. It has to deal with Molly Tibbetts, the young woman in Iowa who was murdered, her bodied believed to be found yesterday. A person has been charge with it, this person is an undocumented immigrant. Mike Pence and the President has suggested immigration laws need to be stronger so that people like this man who was accused of this murder were not in the country, your reaction.

SEN. ELIZABETH WARREN (D-MA): My, I’m so sorry for the family here and I know this is hard and not only for the family but for the people in her community, the people throughout Iowa. But one of the things we have to remember is we need an immigration system that is effective, that focuses on where real problems are. 

Last month, I went down to the border and I saw where children have been taken away from their mothers. I met with those mothers who had been lied to, who didn’t know where their children were, who hadn’t had a chance to talk to their children. And there was no plan for how they would be re-unified with their children. 

I think we need immigration laws that focus on people who pose a real threat and I don’t think mom’s and babies are the place that we should be spending our resources. Separating a momma from a baby does not make this country safer.


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

*This isn't hard to state.....*

*I'd love to kick her in that useless receptacle below her rotten ovaries... *


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

*Democrats reached another new low......this Texas Rep Beto is a complete Idiot.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Democrats reached another new low......this Texas Rep Beto is a complete Idiot.*


There are idiots on both sides of the isle but is seems as though the really moronic,  clueless and mindless gravitate to the left.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

*The message needs to be constant, because the Left is never going to quit*
*with the Cheating and Stealing until they are held accountable in a HUGE*
*way.....*

*Remember " Complacency Kills ! ".......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2018)

Soon criminals will be flocking to California, the you don't need bail state.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2018)

From ideas from the left to promises from the left.. I give you Gavin Newsome. 

On June 30, 2004, San Francisco Mayor Gavin Newsom won national headlines when he announced his “Ten Year Plan to Abolish Chronic Homelessness.”

Newsom said he wanted a “dramatic shift” from reactive policies used to deal with those without shelter who often suffer from addiction, mental illness or both. He promised that the aggressive transients seen in downtown areas harassing storekeepers, residents and tourists would get indoor housing; that the newly homeless would have access to immediate help to prevent them from going on downward spirals; and, perhaps most remarkably, that emergency homeless shelters eventually would have to close because they would have no transients left to serve.

Fourteen years later, Newsom’s promises seem like fantasies – or cruel jokes – in a city where the quality of life and the tourism industry feel under siege from 7,500 or more homeless people. Despite spending more than $2 billion on the problem since 2004 – vastly more than big cities with similar homeless issues – San Francisco officials sometimes convey the sense of feeling overwhelmed.

The notion that the problem is out of control is frequently illustrated by visiting journalists who make parts of the city seem like obstacle courses covered by feces, used needles and surly, erratic individuals ready to intimidate passers-by into giving them money.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Soon criminals will be flocking to California, the you don't need bail state.



*Jerry Brown, Kevin De leon and Xavier Becerra will pay dearly for what they've done*
*to California......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2018)

https://www.whittierdailynews.com/2018/08/30/brown-could-sign-law-to-let-non-citizens-serve-on-public-boards-and-commissions-in-california/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_content=fb-whittierdailynews&utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_medium=social

I guess it only counts as medling if it's Russia..


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

*Russia Russia Russia.....*

*No No No...*

*Trump Trump Trump.....*

*Yes Yes Yes......*

*MAGA MAGA MAGA !!!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

So about a year ago Google fired this guy because, well because too many snowflakes at Google got their feelings hurt. So much hypocrisy in the name of tolerance.

There you go TD.. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/07/business/google-women-engineer-fired-memo.html


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

*No Ideas from the Left....None.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2018)

In other news:


"Removing the word “heroic” to describe those who protected the Alamo was among the items included in a report penned by an advisory panel to the State Board of Education."

"As it stands now, curriculum phrasing of the topic is the “siege of the Alamo and all of the heroic defenders who gave their lives there,” according to the outlet."

"However, the word in question was reportedly described as being “value-charged” and the panel has suggested doing away with everything except the “siege of the Alamo.”

Value-charged? Just wondering how this makes our resident historian @espola feel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> In other news:
> 
> 
> "Removing the word “heroic” to describe those who protected the Alamo was among the items included in a report penned by an advisory panel to the State Board of Education."
> ...


What's the world coming to?
You can thank the bastard from Kenya for this sort of thought.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*She paid for that shit....stupid trailer trash.*


----------

